# 68-75 BLAZERS



## FIRETAKER (Jan 30, 2000)

I have been looking for a decent older blazer (models were the full top comes off)any suggestions on locating one?
p.s. I am in Wisconsin (rust country)


----------



## Abe (Jan 19, 2000)

Try the Trucktrader online, or hotmail or yahoo classifides, you will most likely have the best luck searching for one located in the planes states or south west us. For example kansas, oklahoma, texas, nevada, california, or new mexico, these states tend to have less rusted out older vehicles.

for what it was worth, that has been my experience.

good luck in your search

abe


----------



## Captkaos (Jan 3, 2000)

Try here: http://members.boardhost.com/coloradok5/
and here: http://members.boardhost.com/coloradok5sale/

Chris Lucas
http://www.wwisp.com/~captkaos

----------
Chris Lucas
http://www.wwisp.com/~captkaos


----------



## frahmie (Feb 3, 2000)

I am also looking for a blazer in the 80`s to use as a daily driver. what is a good internet source to look in. I`m from the far south chicago area and Wal-Mart sells a car and truck trader in the check out lanes that has given me the best luck when trying to locate a used veihicle.


----------

